# removing gravel from grass



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Do any of you have some innovative ways of removing plowed up gravel from grass? We repair damage caused by plowing and respread misplaced gravel. We have been trying snow shovels, rakes, you name it. This year seems worse than previous years probably due to the heavy snow and having to push banks well back onto grassy areas. If I don't find anything easier I will have a mutiny on my hands. Thanks in advance, Pat


----------



## Deere John (May 14, 2001)

Innovative - how's this. 

I do this job like I did the lawn mowing. I do it at home, make it look like I'm having an absolute blast out there doing it myself, then I go into the house with a big grin and say how good that was. Dear wife figures I'm having too much fun, and vavoom, the "too-much-fun-meter" kicks, mandating that I no longer am qualified to do that task, and she does it. I used to do the lawn with my  every Wednesday, the fun-meter kicked in and now she does it every Tuesday. How's that for innovative?

For places that are not where my bride can see me, I use a long-bristled push broom (like the DPW's lean on - you know) and either push low or pull high.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I wouldn't be removing gravel from, lawns it may take you for ever.

However we use a hand held power broom, and 3' rotary walk behind sweeper. When all else fails we have a 6' rotary broom for the front of a tractor.

We also use this equipment on utility projects.

Geoff


----------



## guido (May 13, 2001)

*Like Geoff said,*

Check out those powered brooms like Shindawa has out, they work out pretty well on cleanups.

I've on;ly used the rubber flpas though, never the bristles. Never heard of anyone that has either, this came up in a post somewhere else on this forum ( I think lawncare) so do a search and you'll hear more about the powerbrooms and other methods.

Hope this helped!


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

The Shindaiwa power broom with the rubber paddles does a great job on removing gravel from grass. It won't hurt the grass either, but the bristle ones will. I've got one and it's a must in lawn care for things like this.


----------



## Kent Lawn Care (Apr 16, 2001)

*POWER BROOM!!*

Ive had the problem in the past also with gravel in the yards. Ive always been to kind hearted to tell the customers "its your problem" ive picked up a Stihl Power Broom this spring, and man i'll tell you what it was worth every penny!

Phil


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

Same thing, Stihl power broom.

I took me 2 days and 3 lawn rakes last year with 44" of snowfall.
This year, with 93" of snowfall, I bought a power broom, it took me 2 hrs. 
Well worth the $250.

Best money I've spent in a Long Time.

Go Get One.

Matt


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

I use two Shindaiwa Power Brooms, if it's real bad I put bristles on one, but usually run both with the flap wheels. I bought the first Power Broom sold in Vermont, I htink it was in '96 and it's still going with the original flaps.

I also use a 4' Sweepster front broomon a JD 318 garden tractor and tried a BCS two wheel tractor with a sweeper attachemt one year. If you set the weight right on the sweeper it won't harm turf much, if at all, and you can do an amazing amount of cleanup in short order with them.

ANYTHING is better than dealing with gravel by hand!


----------



## litle green guy (Feb 25, 2000)

We use backpack blowers, I don't know if they work as good as the power brooms but we already have them and they work. Sure beats a rake.


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

I've been using my FFC preparator on the front of my Bobcat. Talk about overkill.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*gravel in the lawn*

shop vac, big one, or Billy Goat worked for me.


----------



## Winterworks (Oct 17, 2000)

Thanks all, the wife idea is great however I have her out selling contracts all year. It wouldn't look good if some of her potential sales saw her out pushing gravel around. We have a corporate image to maintain. I hope none of my employees read this and realize I could of had power brooms all along!!! I will pick some up for next year for sure,,,,I will use the wife thing the next time I am waxing the vehicles though!!!


----------

